# Restaurants in HHI



## UK Fan (Oct 14, 2012)

We are in HHI for the first time and wondered if any of you might have restaurant suggestions.  We are particularly interested in finding a good seafood restaurant.  Thanks!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 14, 2012)

UK Fan,

Here's a previous Tug Thread about Hilton Head Restaurant recommendations. Although the thread is from 2008 - most of the recommendations still apply. And here is Part II of that thread

and here's more HHI restaurant info from a more recent Tug thread

Enjoy your trip


Richard


----------



## UK Fan (Oct 14, 2012)

MULTIZ321 said:


> UK Fan,
> 
> Here's a previous Tug Thread about Hilton Head Restaurant recommendations. Although the thread is from 2008 - most of the recommendations still apply. And here is Part II of that thread
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Deb from NC (Oct 15, 2012)

My favorite restaurant on HH is Red Fish.
AND I'm a UK fan too!  (Assuming you mean University of KY). If so, be sure to go to Captain Woody's while you're on HH.  It's run by UK grads and has UK memorabilia on the walls..as well as delicious grouper sandwiches and Big Blue Cocktails!  We always have lunch there at least once when we're on the
island.  Enjoy!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 15, 2012)

UK Fan said:


> We are in HHI for the first time and wondered if any of you might have restaurant suggestions.  We are particularly interested in finding a good seafood restaurant.  Thanks!



The Crazy Crab in Harbortown is a good choice. We also enjoyed fish and chips at the British Open Pub. I remember readily finding a 15% coupon in the local ads for that one.


----------



## Carol C (Oct 15, 2012)

Sunset Grille just near the bridge onto island...don't let it's location in an RV park scare you off. I also like Captain Woody's that someone mentioned...great sandwiches, fish wraps and salads with grilled fish on top. One of my fave places for lunch is Santa Fe Cafe. And I do love the Jazz Corner's cuisine plus you get great live jazz. Oh, folks seemed to be enjoying their seafood choices at the newest place with local "buzz" called Roastfish and Cornbread...it's on Marshland Rd just off Matthews on the right side when headed to Broad Creek Marina. We had vegetarian entrees the other night and enjoyed the funky vibe and artwork... and all that talavera tile on the walls. They specialize in Gullah cooking, and it appears that the chef/owner is a Rasta-mon.


----------



## hjtug (Oct 16, 2012)

Deb from NC said:


> My favorite restaurant on HH is Red Fish.



We ate there once and really enjoyed it.



Carol C said:


> Sunset Grille just near the bridge onto island...don't let it's location in an RV park scare you off.



We enjoyed this one too.



Carol C said:


> Oh, folks seemed to be enjoying their seafood choices at the newest place with local "buzz" called Roastfish and Cornbread...it's on Marshland Rd just off Matthews on the right side when headed to Broad Creek Marina. We had vegetarian entrees the other night and enjoyed the funky vibe and artwork... and all that talavera tile on the walls. They specialize in Gullah cooking, and it appears that the chef/owner is a Rasta-mon.



We tried Roastfish and Cornbread and were disappointed.  For authentic Gullah cooking we like Dye's Gullah Fixin's in Pineland Station Mall.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Oct 16, 2012)

*Bella Italia*

We like Bella Italia near Port Royal when we want a good Italian red-sauce joint.  Nothing fancy, pizza, lasagna, pasta, veal parmigiana, etc. at good prices.


----------



## Poette (Oct 16, 2012)

We had a great seafood meal at Black Marlin and they may have early birds as well.


----------



## UK Fan (Oct 20, 2012)

Poette said:


> We had a great seafood meal at Black Marlin and they may have early birds as well.



We ate at Black Marlin while we were there and it was wonderful!  I would certainly recommend it!


----------



## Poette (Oct 20, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed it as much as we did.  Hope to get there soon!


----------

